# Mad



## [JR] (Dec 15, 2007)

Cooked this up in Photoshop. I don't know if I like the end result, but it certainly reflects my state of being.

I wanted it to look like a blood splatter in the middle.


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 17, 2007)

its certainly interesting but it doesnt look like blood, IMO.


----------



## kalmkidd (Dec 17, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> its certainly interesting but it doesnt look like blood, IMO.



agreed


----------



## [JR] (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah. Kind of realized I absolutely dislike how it came out


----------



## VeronicaLFB (Dec 20, 2007)

looks neat.


----------

